

.NET 4.0 has 2 Global Assembly Cache (GAC) - kathyannov
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/06/net-40-has-2-global-assembly-cache-gac.html

======
urbanmbeatz
isn't the GAC to handle that? multiple versions of the same assembly? and with
a new assembly version attribute for .NET 4, i thought it was very much
possible

~~~
johnastuntz
It can store multiple versions of the assembly within the same CLR..so it
makes sense. .NET 2.0 can load a 4.0 assembly if the GAC is not seperated

